# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Minag ofrece información diaria sobre precios de alimentos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*· Monitoreo se realiza en Lima y en las principales ciudades del país.* *· Las consultas pueden realizarse a través de la web y celular vía mensajes de texto.* *· Exhorta a los alcaldes a sumarse a campaña informativa y a optimizar mejor supervisión en mercados.* *· Anuncia compensación extraordinaria para algodoneros y plantea retorno del PETT al MINAG.*  
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, recordó a los productores y consumidores que cuentan con un servicio diario de monitoreo de precios y abastecimiento de productos agropecuarios, que les permitirá conocer las tendencias de los costos de los alimentos de primera necesidad a nivel mayorista y minorista y elegir las alternativas más económicas. 
Señaló que ingresando a la página web del MINAG www.portalagrario.gob.pe, pueden consultar el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (SISAP) y conocer diariamente las fluctuaciones de los precios y el nivel de abastecimiento de los productos en Lima y en las capitales de los departamentos. Dijo que inclusive existen boletines diarios especializados como el del pollo y de la papa, que permiten monitorear los precios los 365 días del año.  
Asimismo, indicó que el MINAG publica el denominado Semáforo de Precios, boletín que informa sobre los márgenes de comercialización entre los mercados mayoristas y los mercados minoristas, y alerta algunas tendencias especulativas que pueden ser castigadas con las decisiones de compra del consumidor. 
De igual modo, Leyton Muñoz destacó la utilidad del Agromensaje, instrumento creado por el MINAG con el soporte de las empresas telefónicas Claro y Movistar a través del cual, mediante un mensaje de texto enviado al 2476 desde un teléfono celular, los agricultores pueden conocer desde sus chacras los precios que se pagan por sus productos en los mercados mayoristas y tener una mayor capacidad de negociación. 
Estos sistemas de monitoreo benefician tanto a los productores como a los consumidores, ya que al contar con información efectiva pueden optar y elegir, enfatizó el ministro en diálogo con los oyentes de Radio Capital 97.6 FM. 
Agregó que, por ejemplo, en el caso de la papaya, se está informando que viene subiendo de precio porque hay escasez, debido a problemas de tránsito en la carretera, y la población puede optar por otros productos que tienen menores precios.  
La idea es orientar a la población sobre los precios para que no se generen procesos especulativos. El Estado no puede intervenir y regularlos, pero sí está en capacidad de ofrecer información para una buena decisión de compra. Además exhorto a los alcaldes a supervisar los mercados para un mejor monitoreo del comercio minorista, anotó. 
Comentó que hoy, por ejemplo, los precios de la mayoría de productos del agro permanecieron estables, salvo en el caso del pollo cuyo precio registró una pequeña alza a nivel mayorista de la capital, debido a la creciente demanda de esta ave por parte de la población. 
Mientras tanto, en el mercado mayorista hoy bajaron los precios de la papa perricholi, yungay y unica; del camote amarillo, choclo tipo cusco y de semilla corriente; vainita seda, entre otros. Los precios de la papa amarilla y canchan, camote morado, zanahoria criolla, zapallo macre, haba verde serrana, fresa, mango, manzana, palta, sandía, plátano, uva, y huevo se mantuvieron estables.   *Compensación a algodoneros*  
De otro lado, el ministro anunció que como parte del plan anticrisis para el agro se está trabajando con los pequeños productores agroexportadores ligados al sector algodonero, que son los más afectados por la coyuntura internacional. 
Comentó que dentro del plan de formalización en los últimos años, el Estado estaba obligado a entregar un subsidio económico a estos productores, en base a una tabla consensuada con los productores y aprobada por ley. Sin embargo para el 2008 de acuerdo a esa tabla de cálculo el resultado fue cero de subsidio. 
Frente a este escenario, Leyton anunció que viene reuniéndose con los productores algodoneros representados en CONVEAGRO para plantear un subsidio excepcional al MEF como parte del plan anticrisis. Estamos hablando de un subsidio único que oscila entre los 15 y 20 millones de nuevos soles para todos los productores algodoneros, afirmó. 
Aclaró que lo que busca su sector es no estar repartiendo subsidios de ese tipo, sino trabajar en programas de mejora de la competitividad en base a la asociatividad de los productores, facilitándoles el acceso a tecnología, capacitación, semillas, fertilizantes, créditos, acceso a mercados e información. 
El MINAG no sólo busca aumentar la producción, sino el objetivo es impulsar el desarrollo rural y amazónico porque en esas zonas está la mayor cantidad de pobreza, manifestó. 
El ministro planteó además que el Proyecto Especial de Titulación de Tierras (PETT), actualmente a cargo del Ministerio de Vivienda, sea reincorporado al Ministerio de Agricultura, para acelerar la entrega de títulos a los productores del campo y comunidades campesinas. Señaló que dicho proyecto debe ser manejado comprendiendo la cosmovisión de las comunidades rurales y amazónicas.  *Fuente:* *www.minag.gob.pe** (09/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag descarta alza de precios de alimentos por cambios climáticos Artículo: Minag descarta incremento precios de alimentos agrícolas en mercados por lluvias Artículo: Minag asegura que traslado de comerciantes mayoristas no implicará aumento de precios en alimentos Minag asegura que no hay razones para que suban precios de los alimentos Minag ofrece información diaria sobre precios de alimentos

----------

